

Appsumo Lean Startup Challenge - ErrantX
http://appsumo.com/leanchallenge/

======
ErrantX
It looks like Appsumo asks for an email now before letting you into the site
:s (EDIT: now removed, go App Sumo)

But for those not wanting to enter one; Appsumo are running a competition to
win hundreds of thousands of dollars of funding for a startup when you buy the
lean startup bundle. Plus some mentoring prizes as runner up.

Pretty cool :)

~~~
okdork
Removed.

------
moses1400
What investment % do you give up for those 2 "cash" awards?

~~~
okdork
That's between the companies and investors. Likely ~1% but don't hold me to
that.

~~~
moses1400
ok- you should probably specifically note that this is an investment that will
require giving up an equity stake of some amount to be determined..........so
that it doesn't look like it's just a cash prize.

~~~
okdork
Good call. Let me confirm and update accordingly.

